# work and living in portugal



## ash&eluton (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello 
My husband and I are thinking of moving to portugal. We are thinking somewhere in porto or else around lisbon. Well we actually not sure where is the best place to go. We both speak Portuguese as my husband is brazilian and I lived there for a number of years. I would be really grateful if someone could advice me about work and living ther. 

Thanks 
ash


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You will find work more easily in Lisboa and it's pretty even on cost of living. Porto is quite expensive to live in.


----------



## ash&eluton (Aug 26, 2010)

*work*

Thanks.
Would you recomend in lisbon or outside in the surrounding towns. Also not sure as to what field of work I should be looking for. I am a social care worker in Ireland. Should I look for work in this area or am i better looking for work in shops, cafes, restaurants etc?? I


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I would take whatever you can get, you can always look to get a better gig along the line.


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Ash,

We live on the Silver Coast, about an hour's drive from Lisbon. This really is a great part of Portugal as the house prices are reasonable but we are not in the middle of nowhere. A lot of people live here and commute to Lisbon, but if you speak Portuguese you will probably find local work easily enough. 

As this is a holiday destination there is a lot of seasonal work too.

Let me know if you would like any information about this area I will be happy to fill you in!

Good luck,

Stephanie


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Being able to speak Portuguese removes the big barrier most people face but jobs are still thin on the ground. I agree your best bet is around Lisbon, most of the work here in The Algarve is seasonal
B


----------

